# Do you add supplements to your dog's food?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you give your dog/s supplements?

What kind of supplements do you give?


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually give pumpkin/cocunut oil in the morning. I also give her a glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM suppliment for a mild hip problem. I add an egg about every other day.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I give Solid Gold Seameal and Vitamin C to my pup. My breeder's recommendations.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I add Tripett, raw egg, and coconut oil. I would do salmon oil but it's already added in the kibble.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

For overall health:
Sardine/Anchovy oil and vitamin e
Coconut oil
Turmeric
Sometimes garlic

For joints:
Dasaquin
Microlactin
Zeel
Ester-C


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My dogs get Tripett, sardines and coconut oil, alternating every few days.
They get K9 Vertex every day.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I give: 
Perna (Green Lipid Mussel) for joint and skin health

MSM for joint health

Digestive Enzymes mixed with ProBiotics (3 brands rotated)

Fresh Garlic

Krill Oil - rotated with Sh-emp Oil (combo of herring, coconut, hemp)

Hemp Oil when feeding beef (but not fed when using Sh-emp rotation)

Flax Oil when feeding poultry

Coconut Oil (but not fed when using Sh-emp rotation)

Eggs 4 x week

Sardines 4 x week

Detoxed several times per year using 2 different supplements

Moms


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs get fish oil with their evening meal. Hondo gets fish oil and Glucosamine/Chondroitin. They are fed raw chicken legs as their morning meal. 

To add just the right touch of sweetness, I stir their Kibble with my finger at night.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Coconut oil, fish oil, or sardines when I have them.

Pumpkin if it's a puppy being wormed.

Otherwise, nothing....just water.

They do occasionally get raw and/or table scraps for a meal.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Outside of some canned green tripe (tripett), I don't give anything. They don't need it.

They're healthy, they don't smell, their coats glow, and neither have joint issues, so there's no need to supplement everything. They seem to be getting everything they need from their regular diet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Flax oil is terribly unstable - for a plant based high omega 3 source consider CAMELINA oil -- same or higher omega 3 content except that it has a long life shelf stability. 
Power of 3-EA's is high proportion of Camelina oil.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nupro joint and immunity support


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I give Zoe coconut oil

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Flax oil is terribly unstable - for a plant based high omega 3 source consider CAMELINA oil -- same or higher omega 3 content except that it has a long life shelf stability.
> Power of 3-EA's is high proportion of Camelina oil.


Although I use a cold pressed refrigerated product, I can see your point!
Thanks for the info! I'll be trying the Power of 3-EA's Camelina!

Moms


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I give......

*Sin*
Joint supplement pills
Fish oil pills
Multi-vitamin pills
Egg 3x a week

*Draco*
Fish oil pills
Multi-vitamin pills
Egg 3x a week


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I rotate:

- Solid Gold Seameal
- Nupro Silver
- Feed-sentials

And I always give:

- Probiotics
- Salmon Oil
- Vitamin E

Occasionally I give a teaspoon of kelp once a day, about four times a month.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

Nupro gold, Tripett, fish oil, Jarrow pet dophilus, coconut oil, and sometimes garlic (depending on how bad his yeast is being. He has huge issues with yeast!)


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Just sardines once a week. Don't have the money to spend on extra supplements right now. Used to give fish oil but got tired of it and my GSD did not like it and tried using coconut oil too... again, didn't sit well.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I do pumpkin daily, alternate coconut oil and salmon oil, and add Glucosamine/MSM once a day just because. Eggs 2-3x a week.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

For the puppy, just probiotics (per breeder recommendation). My other dogs get grizzly salmon oil once a day. Schatzi gets Hylasport (joint supplement) for her hip dysplasia - she does great on it!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Nu-Pro Silver for everyone
Glucosamine tables for the seniors
gound deer meat once a day for the younger ones


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Probiotic daily and I just started giving him SinoviG3 for joints and heart health.


----------



## Deborah34 (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't yet added supplements to my dog's food because I didn't think that it's necessary. Is it necessary?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deborah34 said:


> I haven't yet added supplements to my dog's food because I didn't think that it's necessary. Is it necessary?


It's not necessary but it can help keep your dog's coat looking good, it could help prevent your dog from getting sick, it could help keep your dogs joints from going bad or getting worse.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I give turmeric, raw local honey, prebiotics, apple cider vinegar (mixed in plain yogurt), coconut oil, and now that I'm feeding raw salmon: vitamin E.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of people seem to feed sardines. If I'm already feeding salmon oil, is there something they get from sardines that they don't get in the oil?

And has anyone found a place to order bulk coconut oil? I've only found the human grade that comes in smaller jars, and it's expensive.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No one has said Feedsentials.
I'm convinced my dog doesn't shed because of that supplement.
He also gets, in rotation, coconut oil, sunflower oil, hemp oil, pumpkin seed oil.
Probiotics, digestive enzymes (I have switched to another food which might eliminate his need for this) and Meeker raspberry powder. Sometimes Olewo carrots and beets.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

counter said:


> And has anyone found a place to order bulk coconut oil? I've only found the human grade that comes in smaller jars, and it's expensive.


You can get it in bigger jars at Costco.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> You can get it in bigger jars at Costco.


Thank you.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

counter said:


> Lots of people seem to feed sardines. If I'm already feeding salmon oil, is there something they get from sardines that they don't get in the oil?


Feeding fresh or canned fish is supposedly better because fish oil has a tendency to spoil and lose it's health benefits from sitting for too long. The omega-3 fats in the oil are fragile as the carbon double bonds are easily oxidized. EPA has 5 double bonds and DHA 6 double bonds, so they are the most susceptible of all dietary fats.

Sardines contain a good amount of extra minerals and vitamins. They are very low in mercury, including small mackerel compared to other fish making them one of the safest and healthiest fish for dogs. I would feed them sparingly though, once or twice a week because of their high sodium content.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Let's see if I can get the prize for giving the most supplements! 

Rafi has lots of joint problems and some digestive issues. He is on a raw diet (and doing great). 

Ester C
Omega 3-6-9 Fish Oil capsules
InClover Connectin
Springtime Inc. Longevity
eggshell membranes
Honest Kitchen Perfect Form
probiotics
coconut oil
Tumeric

I think that's it? :crazy:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

what probiotics do you guys use? pm me if you want in case that gets the thread too off topic


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi takes the same probiotics I take. They are the Vitacost brand. 

He also gets kefir.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Eggshell membranes? I haven't heard of this! Just the membrane? Is it a supplement that you purchase, or do you just peel the eggs? And what's the benefit? I give Jedda soft boiled eggs, and usually the membrane comes off with the shell, but am I taking away a beneficial part of the egg? Thanks!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's a big boy and he's put on some weight that's got to come off so I just put him on Glucosamine - 750 a day which I don't think is enough but I want to make sure it agrees with his sometimes iffy stomach.

Olive oil for dry skin and shiny coat - but not on the food, I cook vegetables for us in it and let the dogs lick the pan clean. Probably 3 tablespoons a week per dog.

Venus also gets cucumbers and carrots for her anal glands, she's got trouble expressing herself if she doesn't eat a lot of roughage.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

kjdreyer said:


> Eggshell membranes? I haven't heard of this! Just the membrane? Is it a supplement that you purchase, or do you just peel the eggs? And what's the benefit? I give Jedda soft boiled eggs, and usually the membrane comes off with the shell, but am I taking away a beneficial part of the egg? Thanks!


I think I originally read about eggshell membranes on this board and then did some additional research. Since Rafi gets a raw egg every day and since I eat 4 or 5 eggs a week I save the shells and then peel out the membranes. You can buy them too. They really help Rafi with his joint issues. 

I would guess that the eggs should not be cooked though.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

@_ kjdyerer: _
*Eggshell Membrane Study:*
Efficacy & Safety Study of Natural Eggshell Membrane (NEM) for the Treatment of Joint & Connective Tissue Disorders - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov Eggshell membrane: a possible new natural ... [Clin Interv Aging. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI



*Conclusions:* Natural Eggshell Membrane (NEM®) is a possible new effective and safe therapeutic option for the treatment of pain and inflexibility associated with joint and connective tissue (JCT) disorders. Supplementation with NEM®, 500 mg taken once daily, _significantly reduced pain, both rapidly (seven days) and continuously (30 days)._ It also showed clinically meaningful results from a brief responder analysis, demonstrating that significant proportions of treated patients may be helped considerably from NEM® supplementation. The Clinical Trial Registration numbers for these trials are: NCT00750230 and NCT00750854.


 
130 caps $49.00: Eggshell Membrane 500 mg (NEM®) 120 Vegetarian Capsules by Healthy Origins


@ mego: 

*Digestive Enzymes/Pro-Biotic Combinations: *Human Grade Ingredients: 

Sunday Sundae: 
Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement

 
Digest All Plus: The Wholistic Pet 



Moms


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Momto2GSDs! I'm going to try this for me! Jedda's too young to have joint issues, but I do. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kjdreyer said:


> Thank you Momto2GSDs! I'm going to try this for me! Jedda's too young to have joint issues, but I do. Thanks again for the info!


........


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I need help finding a Vitamin E supplement!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I feed raw and add the following. 

Feedsentials and Shemp oil x 3 days per week.

Phyt'n Chance and Power of 3EA'S oil x 3 days per week

Sunday Sundae once per week.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi I'm a new puppy owner and was looking for opinions on how im feeding my 6.5 month female GSD weighing 54lbs. I feed her a cup of acana duck and pear and a couple scoops of green tripe (Tripett) in the morning. Throughout the day she usually chews on raw knuckle bones and bully sticks. Then in evening she will eat another cup of acana with scoops of tripe. Her coat is shiny, breath is fine and she is in good shape. Any opinions?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli (37wks) gets Fresh Factors and C-complex. Akivah gets Fresh Factors and Longevity (Areli doesn't like it), vitamin e and fish oil for the both on occasion..


----------

